# Stuck in AWD!!!!



## glenjamindle (Mar 6, 2011)

2003 Nissan Murano SL AWD
110,000 miles
Two days ago had oil changed and tires rotated. Drove 70+ miles before problem occurred

Problem: solid illumination of AWD light while ignition is on

Symptoms: Loud noise from rear of vehicle that sounds like I put a baseball card in my bike tire. AWD light stays illuminated even if AWD is switched off.

Incident: I was on the thruway doing 75-80mph then it started to snow/rain/ice so I backed it off to 70ish. I changed lanes to pass and hit the slush in the center line so I engaged AWD before getting back over. After I was in the lane I disengaged AWD. Everything was still normal. Towards the end of my two hour drive I reached the exit, slowed, paid toll, and pulled into a parking lot. It was covered in ice so I engaged the AWD, pulled into a space, sat idleing, then pulled away. As I was pulling forward it felt like the car was struggling to get grip, like I was going through a three foot pile of snow and it felt like it would get grip, then lose it, then get it back, and lose it. Kind of like it was pulling then slipping. I immediately noticed this was strange, but figured the parking lot was icy and I was going across the other tire marks so it was just getting grip in the crunchy ice. After pulling out I heard a loud "baseball card" noise that would get louder as I increased speed and lower when I slowed. I had less than a mile to get where I was going and after parking I got under it and could see nothing wrong. I took off both rear tires and inspected, but nothing looked out of the ordinary. I figured it may have been ice in the tires/brakes.

I drove it around the block, but it made the same noise. I hit the brakes, turned left/right, fast slow...same thing. I was two hours from home on a Sunday so I chanced it hoping it was something simple. I got back on the thruway and got to 65mph. The noise continued, but lessened after 60mph. Traffic slowed and it came back. It continued for 30minutes, but was barely heard while driving in the slush. Then I realized it stopped completely. 

This is also the time I noticed my AWD light was illuminated and went to turn off AWD, but it was. I flicked the switch a few times, but it stayed on.

Made it home, but did some googling of my problem....rear diff???

Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## gadgeguy (Aug 20, 2011)

*AWD PROBLEM*

Hi,i live in the uk,and use the awesome nissan terrano se.
And i can manually select 4x4 drive,And diff lock.

But after disengaging 4 wheel drive i need to reverse about 3 meters (12 yards) to disengage the 4x4 wheel hubs.

I am not saying that this will solve your problem,But worth a try.

COME ON YOU GUYS.Dump the auto gearbox ,And DRIVE like ya ya wanna..:woowoo:


----------



## jakemaxwell806 (Sep 8, 2018)

Old post but I hope some will chme in imhave problems with my 2009 murano stuck in awd

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

